# Searching for St Bruno tobacco.



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Would any body know please if St Bruno tobacco is available in South Africa and if so where might i find it. Have been smoking this for some 55yrs and can't get on with the stuff they sell here.

Many thanks.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

At this price, you can have it posted and have your tobacco!

ST BRUNO TOBACCO on eBid South Africa


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Johanna said:


> At this price, you can have it posted and have your tobacco!
> 
> ST BRUNO TOBACCO on eBid South Africa


Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately it is just the tin that is for sale as a collectable but many thanks for taking the trouble to assist.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Perky, have a chat to Wesleys Tobacco House in Saxonwold, Jhbg.
they will be able to advise you.
when I still smoked, I enjoyed the ocassional pipe, Erinmore Gold Flake is also a Virginia but its cut with a dark Cavendish, dont know if you have tried it.


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Perky, have a chat to Wesleys Tobacco House in Saxonwold, Jhbg.
> they will be able to advise you.
> when I still smoked, I enjoyed the ocassional pipe, Erinmore Gold Flake is also a Virginia but its cut with a dark Cavendish, dont know if you have tried it.


Daxk.
Many thanks for the reply, will give them a try. This actually may be the time when it forces me to give up smoking.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

perky said:


> Daxk.
> Many thanks for the reply, will give them a try. This actually may be the time when it forces me to give up smoking.


Hell,no, Perky, at your age you wont live any longer, it will just feel that way!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

perky said:


> Would any body know please if St Bruno tobacco is available in South Africa and if so where might i find it. Have been smoking this for some 55yrs and can't get on with the stuff they sell here.
> 
> Many thanks.


Did you ever manage to St Bruno tobacco? 
Or have you given up smoking....


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

perky said:


> Would any body know please if St Bruno tobacco is available in South Africa and if so where might i find it. Have been smoking this for some 55yrs and can't get on with the stuff they sell here.
> 
> Many thanks.


hell Perky, its Africa, you need to adapt to local conditions, whats wrong with good old Boxer Tobacco??? 60 million mine workers cant be wrong???


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> hell Perky, its Africa, you need to adapt to local conditions, whats wrong with good old Boxer Tobacco??? 60 million mine workers cant be wrong???


I thought it was true for Lexington cigarettes!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

you're giving your age away again.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> you're giving your age away again.



True sonny boy!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Especially for you Daxk!


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re St.Bruno tobacco search,*



Johanna said:


> Did you ever manage to St Bruno tobacco?
> Or have you given up smoking....


Hi Johanna. Am having so much trouble with this site not letting me log in and then when i have and post a message it again tels me i am not logged in. Almost ready to give up on it.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

perky said:


> Hi Johanna. Am having so much trouble with this site not letting me log in and then when i have and post a message it again tels me i am not logged in. Almost ready to give up on it.


I will ask the big boss...


----------

